# No Internet Connection Message on Top



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Came home from work and pressed the TIVO button and it say's on the Top "No Connection" but my Internet is working fine. Why this message-and should I reboot?


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

I'm getting the same thing, and rebooting didn't work. I suspect their servers are down. The bad thing is that you can't search for programs when this happens, which leads me to believe the TiVo Premiere must have been programmed by rocks, because no one else could program something that completely stupid.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

Sometimes forcing a call home to the mothership wakes it up. Failing that a reboot might work - otherwise their server is probably temporarily borked.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm getting the same thing and I just accidently deleted something and need to get it back. I tested the network and it was fine.


----------



## rabinny (Feb 11, 2011)

Just posted in the Tivo help forum. I have the same problem.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

When I had the problem I noticed in my router logs that the tivo box never attempted to renew its DHCP lease, so after it expired, the router figured the tivo was down and stopped listening. I fixed it by setting the tivo to use a static IP so there would be no lease to renew, and I haven't had a problem since then.


----------



## rabinny (Feb 11, 2011)

tomhorsley said:


> When I had the problem I noticed in my router logs that the tivo box never attempted to renew its DHCP lease, so after it expired, the router figured the tivo was down and stopped listening. I fixed it by setting the tivo to use a static IP so there would be no lease to renew, and I haven't had a problem since then.


I don't think that is related to this problem. I am using static ip's and my TiVo is the only device in my house with no network connection. My XBOX and my bluray are coming off the same hub and they connect no problem.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

Something like this happened a short while back - everyone (including myself) was blaming it on the 14.7 release. It lasted less than a day and was resolved once the servers woke up. 

Just my $.02 - I doubt it's a local/network/software specific problem.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

I switched back to SD Menu and my "You Tube" and "Pandora" works fine-afraid to switch back to HD Menu.


----------



## Adiction (Mar 22, 2011)

I had the same thing happen to me. I was thinking it was due to having my memory at 85% full it began to slow down and not responding as quickly as before so I switched back to SD mode until I connect my WD My Book 1tb expander. I will switch back to HD mode once I connect the expander to see if it fixes the problem.


----------



## Giddion (May 29, 2002)

Having the same problem, I was able to connect and download in the settings but still can't watch anything because I have no connection.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

I think TiVo servers are just having a few problems. I'm sure they'll be fixed soon.


----------



## Adiction (Mar 22, 2011)

It's fixed. The internet connection message is gone..


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

I switched bach to HD Menu but I'm still not getting the "Graphics" above the TIVO Central words. Internet connection works fine.


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

Giddion said:


> Having the same problem, I was able to connect and download in the settings but still can't watch anything because I have no connection.


 Huh? Do you mean you can't watch Netflix/Amazon stuff?

You can watch things in your NPL if you don't have an internet connection. Instead of going into the show details, hit the "play" button when you have the show highlighted.


----------



## FierceDeityLink1 (May 7, 2011)

New TiVo Premiere owner; I've been having this problem since I received it. E-mailed support, but I can't figure out why it still thinks it doesn't have an internet connection.

It can connect to the TiVo Service and succeed, and all of the tests under Network Diagnostics succeed as well... It shows its IP address and I can ping it from my computer. Tried restarting, pulling the plug, etc. Can't use search or on demand/extras. The network cable is fine and the router shows the TiVo as being connected. DHCP didn't work, had to manually set the IP address, but still "No Connection - Your TiVo box is not connected to the network. Some features will be unavailable until you restore your network connection."


----------



## abiteofinsides (May 7, 2011)

FierceDeityLink1 said:


> New TiVo Premiere owner; I've been having this problem since I received it. E-mailed support, but I can't figure out why it still thinks it doesn't have an internet connection.
> 
> It can connect to the TiVo Service and succeed, and all of the tests under Network Diagnostics succeed as well... It shows its IP address and I can ping it from my computer. Tried restarting, pulling the plug, etc. Can't use search or on demand/extras. The network cable is fine and the router shows the TiVo as being connected. DHCP didn't work, had to manually set the IP address, but still "No Connection - Your TiVo box is not connected to the network. Some features will be unavailable until you restore your network connection."


I have been having the exact same issue. TiVo came in the mail yesterday and I have not been able to connect to the servers. I called TiVo today and they said it was an issue that came up a few months ago, and fixed, but started again yesterday. The CS rep said it shouldn't be more than a few days before it's back up and running.

..Not the best first impression I'd say


----------



## FierceDeityLink1 (May 7, 2011)

That's interesting. I called today and they said to uncheck "Enable video downloads" under DVR Preferences at tivo.com, wait two hours, then recheck it, wait another two hours, and call them back.

I guess this is because I said that the VOD section doesn't list Blockbuster/Netflix/Amazon/whatever (in the HD menus) and doesn't work at all in the SD menus.

Edit: called back and they said that they've had multiple reports of this problem and that they will escalate them to their engineers and should hear back Monday-Tuesday.


----------



## herbman (Apr 8, 2008)

Me too. First day with new premiere. Kind of a bummer. I forced a reconnect and turned off my tv. Will see in the morning.


----------



## fastoy (May 5, 2011)

How can they sell new TiVos that simply don't work? I got mine a week ago and went through all the gyrations with Customer Support. They finally shipped me a replacement and were "gracious" enough to not charge my credit card the full retail price while they awaited the return of the faulty unit.

My new one arrived today and I haven't had time to hook it up. I've got to get Comcast back out to transfer the Cablecard.


----------



## FierceDeityLink1 (May 7, 2011)

I was hoping that it's a software issue, since it can communicate fine over ethernet.

I really don't want Comcast to have to come out again. It took them three trips to get the CableCARD working...

I talked to them again and they don't have any updates for us, but it sounds like they want to wait before sending out a replacement. Meanwhile I'm paying a subscription for partial service (no ability to use search or VOD) and putting off buying a lifetime subscription.


----------



## Jeremy Stock (Dec 21, 2001)

Just got my new refurb premiere yesterday and am seeing this too. I hope it corrects itself. I don't want to think I got a lemon.


----------



## herbman (Apr 8, 2008)

FierceDeityLink1 said:


> That's interesting. I called today and they said to uncheck "Enable video downloads" under DVR Preferences at tivo.com, wait two hours, then recheck it, wait another two hours, and call them back.
> 
> I guess this is because I said that the VOD section doesn't list Blockbuster/Netflix/Amazon/whatever (in the HD menus) and doesn't work at all in the SD menus.
> 
> Edit: called back and they said that they've had multiple reports of this problem and that they will escalate them to their engineers and should hear back Monday-Tuesday.


It's mid-day Tuesday over there in CA. Did you hear anything? It's clearly an issue if the HDUI needs contact with some tivo services to function at a basic level. Clearly the internet connection is working if connecting to the service is, listings are up to date, etc. You can even use netflix and pandora from the SDUI!

If I get home today and it's still up I will just live in SDUI until the next patch.


----------



## FierceDeityLink1 (May 7, 2011)

herbman said:


> It's mid-day Tuesday over there in CA. Did you hear anything? It's clearly an issue if the HDUI needs contact with some tivo services to function at a basic level. Clearly the internet connection is working if connecting to the service is, listings are up to date, etc. You can even use netflix and pandora from the SDUI!
> 
> If I get home today and it's still up I will just live in SDUI until the next patch.


Haven't heard anything new today. Pandora works for me with SDUI, but the entire VOD menu doesn't load (it just immediately takes me back to TiVo Central), so I can't use Netflix.


----------



## abiteofinsides (May 7, 2011)

FierceDeityLink1 said:


> Haven't heard anything new today. Pandora works for me with SDUI, but the entire VOD menu doesn't load (it just immediately takes me back to TiVo Central), so I can't use Netflix.


I'm in NY and it's 6:26pm. I'm not able to use anything internet-based (youtube, pandora, VOD, etc) from HD or SD channel menus. It's been an issue that began on Friday when I received the TiVo in the mail. I just called technical support again for an ETA on the issue and all they can tell me is that it's being worked on. He said to allow a few more days and if it doesn't come up to call back. My ISP came out yesterday to install the Cable card & he checked my signals, et all, so it's definitely not an issue on our end, it's TiVo servers.

I also bought a refurbished premiere & am hoping I didn't get stuck with something that just doesn't work. :down:


----------



## herbman (Apr 8, 2008)

Ditto on all those. I think they are having net troubles, my online spm isn't working right to transfer from my old HD to the new premiere.


----------



## fastoy (May 5, 2011)

FierceDeityLink1 said:


> Meanwhile I'm paying a subscription for partial service (no ability to use search or VOD) and putting off buying a lifetime subscription.


Ask TiVo Customer Service for a credit. They gave me a week's credit so far. That's not much but at least TiVo will realize that this problem is COSTING them real money. They certainly don't seem to care about their reputation.


----------



## fastoy (May 5, 2011)

My replacement TiVo Premier came in and works perfectly. I even got Comcast (Memphis) to pair my Cablecard over the phone.

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## herbman (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone else still not working? My hdui network shows off, SDUI vod doesn't work, and my season passes still didn't download from the online spm. Support said they are all the same cause. I am getting frustrated.


----------



## FierceDeityLink1 (May 7, 2011)

herbman said:


> Anyone else still not working? My hdui network shows off, SDUI vod doesn't work, and my season passes still didn't download from the online spm. Support said they are all the same cause. I am getting frustrated.


Same.


----------



## jkuter (Jan 14, 2010)

Received a refurb tivo premiere. It immediately upgraded itself after setup and now the hdui always gives the network message. Switching to sd means its able to cnnect to the service but my season passes still don't seem to be syncing up. Pretty disappointed since I wanted to replace my 3 year HD (which still works fine) with the premiere. The only positive is that I bought the new slide remote and it is pretty awesome. I especially like the bluetooth and responsiveness.


----------



## Jeremy Stock (Dec 21, 2001)

Still not working here either.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

9:15 pm Pacific time, we just started getting the green "wait" plus the network not connected msg while in the HD menu, deleting recorded show. Forced connection for update worked ok, but second "wait" happened immediately afterward. Hardwired, Comcast, no other issue on network.


----------



## Jeremy Stock (Dec 21, 2001)

TiVo agreed to an exchange on mine. We'll see if I get a problem free Premiere on the second try. The tech tried to accuse Comcast of blocking ports TiVo needs to access. Comcast has gone on record many times that they don't block ports aside from SMTP and NetBIOS though.


----------



## DGar (May 12, 2011)

I've posted on the other thread, but maybe its worth posting here too. 

New (Refurb) Premiere, received & hooked up Monday 5/9/11. No Connection problem since the beginning. Connected via ethernet. 

Connects to Tivo fine. Pandora & weather apps work great in SD, nothing in HD. 

Set up static IP. No change.

Tried apps.tv - works. No change.

Restarted about a dozen times. No change.

Anything else to try?


----------



## jkuter (Jan 14, 2010)

I just got off the phone with support. They said to turn off downloads in your account for 2 hours then turn them back on and that should solve the issue. Worth a shot.


----------



## DGar (May 12, 2011)

Can I do that online from work? Or do I need to do it onthe Tivo itself?


----------



## Jeremy Stock (Dec 21, 2001)

Doing the dance with downloads didn't work for me on tuesday. Sometimes I think support just wants us off the phone because they have no real answer for this issue.


----------



## jkuter (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes its here: https://www3.tivo.com/tivo-mma/dvrpref.do


----------



## DGar (May 12, 2011)

Thanks jkuter!

So i've turned it off. I suppose I'll just turn it back on later this PM before heading home.

Fingers crossed....


----------



## DGar (May 12, 2011)

Turned it back on. Wife says that it's still showing "no connection". Do I need to restart it or wait another hour or anything?

How quickly after you turned downloads back on did it start working?


----------



## jkuter (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh I never said it starting working again  Just that they told me to do that. I haven't been home to check it out. Most likely I will reboot it and it will be the same and I will shrug and go back to the sd ui 

I haven't been able to get my season passes xferred (they show up online but dont transfer to my box) so I am hoping this solves it. What a pita.


----------



## fred_spasm (Jun 19, 2007)

I had the same problem after my Linksys router temporarily crapped out.
I went through the network set up again on the tivo and it dropped the no connection message.


----------



## abiteofinsides (May 7, 2011)

herbman said:


> Anyone else still not working? My hdui network shows off, SDUI vod doesn't work, and my season passes still didn't download from the online spm. Support said they are all the same cause. I am getting frustrated.


Yup.


----------



## jkuter (Jan 14, 2010)

Just contacted them again and they said that if disabling/enabling downloads doesn't work then there is nothing you can do but wait. I told them how disappointed I was in this response and she said she understands, they have had lots of calls. I suggested it would make people feel better if they would just post something to their support site or blog.


----------



## jkuter (Jan 14, 2010)

Its working for the first time this morning.


----------



## DGar (May 12, 2011)

mine started working last night around 10 pm. 

I had hooked it up to a new router i had laying around earlier in the evening with no luck. Based on jkuter's working as well, my guess is that they finally fixed something at Tivo HQ.

Anyone else's magically working today to help confirm the theory?

BTW - this is my first Tivo, and when it actually works, this thing is awesome.


----------



## fastoy (May 5, 2011)

DGar said:


> BTW - this is my first Tivo, and when it actually works, this thing is awesome.


I agree. This is my first TiVo as well. Comcast's firmware upgrade to my Cisco RNG200 got me looking for anything else.

The TiVo is incredible. I hadn't set up all my "season passes" yet and missed "The Mentalist" Thursday night and there it was in my "Suggestions." And I had only been using the Tivo for less than 2 days.

And I love the way that it uses the 2nd tuner when you go from channel to channel leaving the original channel still recording on the original tuner. So that if you go back to the original channel you can "rewind" back to what you missed. What an elegant solution.


----------



## punt838 (May 14, 2011)

I received my refurb Premiere last saturday and the HD menus are working now. I have tried everyting on this board and nothing worked. On Wed May 11, 2011 I called TIVO CS and the guy on the phone tried everything. He confimred that I had reset the tivo 5 times and synced about 10 times. He called another guy at CS and they had three calls in a row about the HD menu. The CS tech looked at a tivo Premiere in the room and he said "Wow the tivo here is doing the same thing. Must be on our end. Call back in a few says if it is not working" It just started to work when I woke up today and I did nothing so they must ahve fixed it on their end.

Comcast is coming today to install the M Card. I was going to have them take the comcast HD DVR but I will keep it for a week or two b/c if this happens again to me in the 30 day I am sending this slow box back to TIVO.


----------



## DGar (May 12, 2011)

Well at least we know that there's nothing we can do if it ever happens again. 

Maybe try to renew the DCHP lease and restart once. If that doesn't do it, I suppose I'll just wait for Tivo to get their act together. Of course, that's all IF it happens again.

Oh well...


----------



## FierceDeityLink1 (May 7, 2011)

Working here too. Called customer support and got $4 credited to my account for the 10 days of downtime.


----------



## msd123 (May 15, 2011)

FWIW, I set up my refurb Premiere Thursday (5/12) p.m. Same issue as everyone else here, limited online functionality in the HD menus and no VOD when switching to SD menus. Opened a chat with customer service on Friday to report the problem. Was told by the rep that it can take 48 hours from initial set-up for all functionality to become available. So, I waited and much to my pleasant surprise, it's working today, 48 hours later. 

Now, if they would just enable MLB TV and NHL Center Ice on this thing it would be the perfect device. 

Hope everyone else gets their problems sorted.


----------



## BackToTiv0 (May 16, 2011)

I was in the same boat as everyone else up until a couple days ago when it started working as well. But one thing that I did do was make sure my TiVo's IP address was put under the DMZ on my router so it's open to all ports. Don't know if that helped at all, but like everyone else, it magically started working and now I can access YouTube and other online things just fine.


----------



## FierceDeityLink1 (May 7, 2011)

BackToTiv0 said:


> I was in the same boat as everyone else up until a couple days ago when it started working as well. But one thing that I did do was make sure my TiVo's IP address was put under the DMZ on my router so it's open to all ports. Don't know if that helped at all, but like everyone else, it magically started working and now I can access YouTube and other online things just fine.


Nope, I tried that while it wasn't working. Definitely seemed like a backend issue.


----------



## HarryD (Jan 10, 2002)

I switched over to a Tivo (RCN/PA) after 14 years w/ DirecTV. This thing rocks.. love it! Installed on April 25th. I noticed my Internet connection would drop every three or four days... a restart/reboot would get me back online..
This was all happening under rel 14.7. Then about a week ago, noticed the Internet was still connected after several days... checked my release and noticed I am now running 14.8...


----------

